#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-14
<beuno> hmm, Robster_, do you have direct links?
<Robster_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rob-sharpsites/
<beuno> Robster_: it's odd they haven't got any attention, I added a comment to one of them to show some movement
<beuno> I'd wait a few days for all the UDS crazyness to blow over
<Robster_> UDS?
<beuno> Robster_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<Robster_> ok thanks for the advice
<beuno> Robster_: np
<beuno> boredandblogging: UWN seems almost finished to me
<boredandblogging> beuno, ok
<beuno> boredandblogging: releasing
<boredandblogging> beuno, cool, is someone doing digg?
<beuno> boredandblogging: nope, go for it
<beuno> jenda can take care of the forums
<boredandblogging> ok, I'll post it
<boredandblogging> to digg
<boredandblogging> alright, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_40
<beuno> boredandblogging: dugg, and also added to the forums, so jenda, nevermind
<boredandblogging> beuno, can you remove the `` from the forum posting?
<beuno> boredandblogging: right, I missed that, editing now, thanks
<beuno> boredandblogging: fixed
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> beuno, wasn't there a new email address where people could submit ideas for the newsletter? Maybe include that?
<boredandblogging> or maybe put it in the next one
<boredandblogging> hey Vorian 
<Vorian> hello :)
<boredandblogging> how's it going?
<Vorian> good good, and you?
<boredandblogging> watching shrek 1 on tv
<boredandblogging> funny movie
<Vorian> lol
<jenda> mornin'
<Madpilot> morning jenda 
<loudmouthman> Hey Jono, ive not bumped into young mr revell since last week ? is he off on Hols
<jono> loudmouthman: no, just busy
<loudmouthman> well did you hear my own news,
<loudmouthman> I got elected to my parish.
<loudmouthman> hence I didnt make it to spain . I had to "attend" meetings. so whilst you lot enjoyed sun, sangria and source code. I considered Codes of Conducts and Commitees.
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> yo
<juliux> jenda, any news about the poster?
<jenda> I asked, but he didn't respond yet.
<juliux> can you pong him again?
<jenda> sure
<beuno> jenda: ping
<jenda> beuno: kathwpong!
<jenda> beuno: wuzzit?
<beuno> how's it going?
<jenda> erm, studying
<jenda> for tomorrows exam
<jenda> got one chapter left before I can go to bed :)
<jenda> last minute studying, as usual
<jenda> although this time, I think I broke a personal record - I've first even looked what the subject was about today ;)
<jenda> what's up with you?
<jenda> and the meeting - it didn't seem to happen?
<jenda> ok, I gotta go back to studying.
<beuno> jenda: sorry, I drifted
<beuno> the meeting didn't happen, going to try this sunday
<beuno> just wanted to know who else can pass the UWN through the ubuntu-news filter since Corey hasn't been around
<jenda> ah
<jenda> I have no idea, sorry
<jenda> it shouldn't be just corey, though - he's barely around to keep up with the UWN - you should get whoever can switch that around to put you and somerville there too.
<beuno> right, well, I'll let you get back to studying, thanks!
<jenda> no prob
* jenda bac
<jenda> k
<jenda> :)
<beuno> oh, and btw, I cahnged my trip to europe
<beuno> I'm going to debconf  :D
<beuno> so I'm leaving here June 6th!
<beuno> jenda: I've requested the passwords a few times (not very agresively though), and I haven't got it, so I assume theres a reason for it
<jenda> beuno: ah
<jenda> beuno: and passing through Prague? ;)
<beuno> jenda: I'd love to, I'm still figuring out my schedule, but it's still in my plans  :D
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> It would be awesome.
<beuno> jenda: I'll keep you updated
<jenda> beuno: cool :) thx
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: how many of them McMurrys do you have now?
<juliux> jenda, 7 here and one at the custom
<jenda> ok, thanks
<juliux> np
* jenda still hopes for at least 2 more, preferably even more ;)
<jenda> well, if there's too few, i'll file it as additional shipping expense to the stickers I'll be bringing you :D
<jenda> (that was a joke, of course)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jenda> yo, Mike_F
<Mike_F> jenda:hey, up early today
<jenda> Mike_F: some memory at the back of my mind is telling me you were supposed to receive something from the post office - did that happen? :)
<Mike_F> jenda: yes i got them last week
<Mike_F> i thought that i ket you know i guess i forgot
<Mike_F> jenda: the posters are cool, did you design them?
<jenda> Mike_F: nah, you likely did let me know, and I forgot :)
<jenda> I didn't - Hannes Pasqualini did, on my order :)
<Mike_F> i always liked the information highway concept for the internet
<Mike_F> jenda: what type of resources are available to let regular people know about ubuntu ?
<Mike_F> if there aren't any maybe that is something that I can help contribute to.
<Mike_F> At least from an (East Coast) American point of view
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Mike_F: that's a difficult question :)
<jenda> Mike_F: and it's the one question the MT is here to answer.
<jenda> However... it's not simple ;)
<jenda> There is no way, I think, to let _regular_/average people know.
<jenda> You need some spark of interest on their side, first.
<jenda> That could be generated by outdoor advertising: posters, stickers, shirts, simply seeing the logo or the OS itself somewhere.
<jenda> Once you've got that, you need to be able to give them info on the pros and cons of using Ubuntu.
<jenda> And lastly, you have to help them use it - that's documentation and support land, not marketing.
<Mike_F> jenda: true support is the keyword for what a consulting business is
<Mike_F> everything else is marketing
<Mike_F> as an engineer, marketing is something that i have learned from "the street"
<Mike_F> jenda: i am going to let some regular people know about ubuntu in Orlando Fla. at my chamber of commerce leads group
<jenda> sweet
<Vorian> hey everyone, boredandblogging will be up for membership in a little while!
<Vorian> lets all make sure he gets some good support from us :)
<beuno> Yay! boredandblogging!
<boredandblogging> any help would be appreciated :-)
* Vorian prods jenda 
<Vorian> *gently
<boredandblogging> hah
<Vorian> meatballhat, 1!!!!11!!!!
<Vorian> hello
<meatballhat> Vorian: he-Yello!  :D
<beuno> meatballhat, :D
<Vorian> :
<meatballhat> howdy howdy howdy
<meatballhat> anybody else recently receive Feisty CDs from Shipit?  :)
<beuno> meatballhat: yes!  kubuntu artwork is very nice
<Vorian> meatballhat, http://vorian.org/?p=43
<meatballhat> as per usual, I'm behind the times  :P
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> I feel like I'm hording
<meatballhat> Vorian: we should get an announcement out to Libraries
<Vorian> yep
<meatballhat> I can call our guy at OPLIN - he offered to announce on our behalf
<Vorian> and a press release
<Vorian> meatballhat, OPLIN would be kewl!
<meatballhat> Vorian:  shall we?  -->  #ubuntu-oh
<Vorian> sure
<beuno> meatballhat: I'm trying to get my LoCo officalised today  :p
<meatballhat> beuno: very cool!!!   /me checks the Agenda
<boredandblogging> thats awesome beuno 
<meatballhat> beuno: I see the Agenda is pretty slim
<beuno> meatballhat: luckily  :D
<meatballhat> whee!
<beuno> that reminds me, jono, I'm sorry I went ahead and added the LoCo to the agenda, I was anxious   :D
<jono> beuno: which team?
<beuno> jono: Argentina Team, I emailed you about it a few days ago
<jono> why did you add it?
<beuno> oh, and "hello", I never seem to great you  :D
<beuno> jono: to get it approved
<jono> beuno: why did you add it before I responded?
<jono> beuno: the process is that I look over the applicatiobn
<beuno> jono: the meeting was today
<elkbuntu> beuno, you only need to bribe jono these days
<jono> and with UDS I have not had time to catch up, you are not supposed to just go and add it
<beuno> elkbuntu, :D
<beuno> jono: right, I'm sorry I went over you, should I have it skipped then?
<Vorian> beuno, just give jono a link to your forum with it's 5 million posts....
<Vorian> :)
<beuno> yes
<beuno> we've got voer 100 members in Launchpad alone
<beuno> I *really* thought we where ready
<jono> beuno: I am sorry, but you should not skip the process, the process is there for a reason,and I expect a little flexability considering I was travelling all weekend - let me check your approval now
<beuno> jono, quick links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeamApprovalApplication
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~uluga/
<beuno> http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/  (a lot of activity there)
<beuno> http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/
<jono> looks good beuno
<beuno> eeerrr...  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ar/
<jono> but don't do that again, processes are there for a reason
<beuno> jono: yes, hence the "sorry" bit  :D
<beuno> I won't
<jono> :)
<beuno> thanks for the last minute review
<beuno> it's just I'm going to debconf (yay!), and I didn't know if I would have time next meeting
<beuno> and I've got a lot of anxious members
<beuno> jono: thanks for the support   :D
<jono> np
<jono> :)
<juliux> Tm_T, join #ubuntu-meeting 
<Vorian> cheer for boredandblogging !!!!
<beuno> boredandblogging,  :D   congrats!
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks for the help
<beuno> boredandblogging: you earned it, no help needed   :D
<loudmouthman> Right , whilst I await Daviey in the meeting , I want to go back to my question yesterday. Im interested in discussing how we can market Ubuntu to SMEs. Ive been doing OSS evengelism for the last 8 years to SMEs and now and it always seems to break down to Enterprise or Desktop . 
<loudmouthman> Im wondering if I have missed a core segment of the marketing statement that deals with engagement of SMEs or am i buzzwording <grin>
<boredandblogging> loudmouthman: what does an SME need thats not on the ubuntu server? I'm asking because I'm not really sure whats on the server edition exactly
<loudmouthman> oh im talking about Desktop delivery though. 
<loudmouthman> ive actually got a few SMEs paying me to install or dual boot there machines and set them up, plus Jo Miller from Certain shops has had to be dropped in at the deep end and use it.
<loudmouthman> the core issue is Business managers and Management Consultants dont like something they cant sell into ( e.g. OSS ) where as they can get traction and feel good factors from MS and Apple.
<boredandblogging> ahh, I see
<loudmouthman> Down here in sunny sussex UK  I can sell IT support and Ubuntu Servers till the cows come home but selling Desktops is another matter. And pretty much all the case and conversations are based around Enterprise or Ma and Pa delivery. 
<loudmouthman> So I am wondering about kicking off a Ubuntu SME delivery project to get the conversation going about SME delivery and implementation 
<boredandblogging> hi Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hello
<Tm_T> juliux: CRAP
<Tm_T> juliux: what did I miss?
<Tm_T> oh noes, I knew there's some losses when I don't have net connection other than my mobile phone...
<juliux> Tm_T, you miss your membership;)
<nixternal> jenda: you freenode people are slow man with the pdpc cloaks ;p
<nixternal> been 2 weeks and still no love, I want a refund ;p
<juliux> nixternal, lol
<jenda> nixternal: oh yes :)
<jenda> nixternal: we are 
<jenda> juliux: I have info from Hannes
<juliux> jenda, cool
<nixternal> I know you are...pathetic...makes me want to use efnet instead!
<nixternal> muhehehe
<jenda> It should be feasable to make A0 posters... I mean, the fonts are resisable, and the illustration should have enough resolution.
<jenda> The bigger a poster, the less dpi it needs... an A0 does not need more than 100-150 dpi to look good.
<jenda> I'll check if I can export a pdf with max resolution... 
<jenda> That was a quote ^
<nixternal> I want my cloak to say @debian/ubuntu/fsf/member/pdpc.whatever.active/nixternal
<nixternal> and I just might want to add more damnit!
<juliux> jenda, we only need the indesing sources because we have to give the printer a ps file
<jenda> nixternal: And I want it to be @freenode.staff/ubuntu.marketing.member/ubuntuforums.moderator/ubuntucz.loco.member/tapthru.founder/jenda, but it's a know-go
<nixternal> oh ya, I want some of that too
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: hmm...
<nixternal> the loco, forums mod, marketing member pssh
<jenda> juliux: I don't know what that is
<nixternal> ;p
<juliux> jenda, indesign is a programm for windows
<juliux> ;), 
<nixternal> I will whois myself later, and if there is nothing there, OFTC will have havoc brought upon them ;p
<tsmithe> jenda, so...
<tsmithe> eh?
<jenda> juliux: "indesing" I read that as indexing ;)
<jenda> tsmithe: hmm?
<tsmithe> you know what i want :P
<juliux> jenda, tsts
<jenda> tsmithe: I had the exam today
<jenda> tsmithe: and I failed it ;)
<tsmithe> you always fail! 
<tsmithe> that's not good enough!
<jenda> hehehe
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-16
<MurcimiRiAm28> http://www.nuevointernet.com/votar.asp?id=84
<dergringo> hi
<dergringo> I am looking for a DIY admin or something similar
<Burgundavia> whats up?
<dergringo> Well I want to ask about the ubuntu label archive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423740
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> are you the starter of that thread?
<Burgundavia> beuno is the best person to ask about diy, but I can answer general questions
<dergringo> Yes I am.
<dergringo> Is there some kind of preview of the DIY page?
<dergringo> I just get a "hold please" :)
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> you can view the individual pages at http://diy.devubuntu.com/spread.php
<Burgundavia> see the DIY link on the upper right
<Burgundavia> print, get, design and go are the 4 main pages
<dergringo> Do you integrate my idea into DIY? I mean... I don't have to start an own project that would be redundant
<Burgundavia> that would absolutely rock
<Burgundavia> the diy is sort of stalled right now
<Burgundavia> what would be cool is if you and beuno could figure out how to finish the code for diy and then we can announce it as ready
<dergringo> why is it stalled?
<Burgundavia> lack of time
<dergringo> So you need help?
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<dergringo> Is this PHP code?
<Burgundavia> yep
<dergringo> Ok I'll help you if you agree
<Burgundavia> we would love help
<dergringo> Fine. So what is the next step? Should I contact beuno?
<Burgundavia> yep, contact beuno
<Burgundavia> I think the code is in bzr somewhere, but I am not certain
<dergringo> Good. Thank you!
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> posting to the list is probably the best place
<jenda> boredandblogging: congratulations to you memberizations.
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: likely the UDS channel is people who have forgotten that they had it in automatically
<elkbuntu> yeah, i know
<elkbuntu> and/or screens
<boredandblogging> jenda, thanks
<juliux> jenda, ping
<alefteris> is the source file of the highway to freedom poster avaiable so that it can be translated?
<Burgundavia> somewhere, yes
<tonyyarusso> I assume yes, but don't know where
<Mike_F> General Question ?
<alefteris> ok I found it here: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/poster_flat.png
<beuno> meatballhat!
<meatballhat> beuno: howdy :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-17
<n_hendrick> anyone know of any good linux mechandise sites?
<Vorian> w00t!
<Vorian> * boredandblogging (n=nali@ubuntu/member/boredandblogging) has joined #ubuntu-marketing
<Vorian> :D
<Madpilot> boredandblogging, congrats on Membership (belated, I know)
<boredandblogging> Madpilot: thanks man
<Madpilot> now don't be like the rest of us who get Membership then stop too much of our Ubuntu work :)
<boredandblogging> Madpilot: lol
<boredandblogging> everyone keeps saying that now the work really begins! :)
<Vorian> http://socialdiscussion.com/
<Vorian> nice place :)
<sheri_rao> wats up
<bordy> mornin urrbody
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-20
<SlvrEagle23> Hey there guys...sorry if I'm late or early, I'm just awful at this UTC conversion thing...
<boredandblogging> late/early for what?
<SlvrEagle23> the DIY website regrouping meeting
<boredandblogging> ahh, ok
<SlvrEagle23> oh wow I'm quite late
<SlvrEagle23> apparently it's about 1800 UTC...well that conversion site screwed way up
<SlvrEagle23> oh no, scratch that, I'm on time :D
<boredandblogging> you might want to use http://www.timeanddate.com
<SlvrEagle23> yeah, I just misread 16:00 as 6:00pm, then realized it
<boredandblogging> hi beuno
<beuno> hey boredandblogging
<beuno> how are you?
<boredandblogging> beuno: not too bad you?
<boredandblogging> think the UWN is close to done, unless we find some stuff for launchpad news and new in gutsy sections
<beuno> I've just woke up for the DIY meeting, so I'm still a bit slow  :D
<beuno> yes, the UWN looks great this week
<beuno> very nice work with the CC approvals
<dergringo> :) hi all
<beuno> hey dergringo
<boredandblogging> i'm going to move the newly approved LoCos to the LoCo section to fill it up
<meatballhat> dergringo, beuno:  howdy :)
<meatballhat> jenda: ping!
<beuno> boredandblogging: good idea, after this meeting I'll give the UWN some love and get it released!
<beuno> mornin' meatballhat
<SlvrEagle23> woohoo, finally people...I waited here for an hour because I'm terrible at DST!
<meatballhat> beuno: why hello, mr. sick :(
<dergringo> You can just change you ubuntu clock to UTC ;)
<SlvrEagle23> well I, um...yeah :(
<beuno> meatballhat: haven't left home in 4 days, I feel a bit better now  :D
<beuno> SlvrEagle23: foxclocks extension for firefox, check it out
<SlvrEagle23> hmm
<meatballhat> beuno: ugh ... you poor dude  :-/
* SlvrEagle23 checks it out
<beuno> meatballhat: I had it coming, should of taken care of myself a bit more   :p   
<SlvrEagle23> ooh that's quite handy, thanks beuno
<meatballhat> <!--        NOMINALLY BEGIN DIY MARKETING MEETING      -->
<meatballhat> :D   okay, so for everyone who's here to talk about the DIY Marketing project ...
<meatballhat> let's wait just a few minutes ...  ;-)
<beuno> lol
<boredandblogging> i'll sit in
<meatballhat> Wiki page-->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<meatballhat> Launchpad page --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-diy-marketing
<meatballhat> Want to Help? -->  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-diy-team/
<meatballhat> </end flood>
<boredandblogging> i can help out with some non-coding stuff
<boredandblogging> like under the open section in the wiki
<beuno> boredandblogging: that would be great, those two I think are the most abandoned ones
<meatballhat> okie doke, so ....   who's here for the DIY Marketing meeting?
* meatballhat  <-- here
* beuno raises hand
* dergringo is
* SlvrEagle23 <-- here
<SlvrEagle23> er
* SlvrEagle23 ->here() == true
<meatballhat> hehe
<dergringo> me returns true;
<meatballhat> alright, so it's been awhile since we last really talked things through
<n2diy> here
<meatballhat> jenda has been the guiding voice through most of the DIY marketing project's history
<meatballhat> beuno and I hopped on board last fall...
<meatballhat> and now all three of us are *mostly* occupied with other things
<meatballhat> and there's new blood that wants to pitch in  :)
<meatballhat> so some talking is in order
<meatballhat> I'm personally of the opinion that some fairly radical changes are needed ... about which I've spoken with jenda
<meatballhat> to sum it up:
<meatballhat> We will do all PHP/MySQL on top of Wordpress
<boredandblogging> oooh, wordpress, sexy
<dergringo> hmm
<meatballhat> We will create a unique DIY Marketing brand that is not dependent on ubuntu
<boredandblogging> sorry :-)
<meatballhat> (explanation, argumentation to follow)
* meatballhat will now field complaints, questions, etc.
<SlvrEagle23> Why not Drupal? This isn't a blog... :P
<dergringo> Why wordpress?
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: that's the #1 question.  Primary reasons:
<beuno> I think Drupal is much harder to administrate then Wordpress, keep in mind people rotate constantly here
<meatballhat> 1. Drupal is already getting a lot of attention from the ubuntu community
<meatballhat> 2. Wordpress is slim
<meatballhat> 3. (beuno's reason)
<SlvrEagle23> Aw come on, Drupal's aggressive caching can withstand a huge degree of Digg-effect traffic, and Wordpress is notorious for snapping in half under that kind of weight
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: keep talkin'  :)
<meatballhat> if we need to go Drupal, that's fine
<dergringo> wordpress isn't well known for offering an easy administration. Think about all the security issues
<SlvrEagle23> I believe the phrase on Digg is "!#@$ Wordpress"
<boredandblogging> i don't think WP is bad if you enable caching, but drupal is fine too
<bordy_away> wordpress admin isnt all that difficult though
<meatballhat> bordy!!
<bordy_away> just for a second
<bordy_away> lunch time, then back to work ;)
<meatballhat> :)
<bordy_away> in fact, if my dad catches me in here while he is out doing yardwork at MY house, he may kill me
<meatballhat> bordy_away:  RUN!
<meatballhat> okay, so there's opinions for both WP and Drupal ....
<bordy_away> lol. Anyway, back to work... I will just cast my vote for WP since I am already good with it, but am always down to learn something new anyway
<meatballhat> I suppose what really matters is who is willing to do the programming, tweaking
<bordy_away> adios
<beuno> well, WP with cache handles diggs just fine, but o the other hand, the "official" Ubuntu theme is made for drupal, so that would be just drag n drop
<SlvrEagle23> well I've been screwing with Drupal's backend for a year or so :D
<SlvrEagle23> used it to launch several departmental intranet/extranet sites
<meatballhat> beuno: theme is another issue ;-)  we'll get to that
<beuno> I don't like Drupal and I still get dizzy around it, so, not me   :D
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: can you devote a decent amount of energy to this project
<dergringo> I think drupal is much better because DIY isn't just a blog is it?
<meatballhat> ?
<SlvrEagle23> yeah, this is my "philanthropic thing"
<SlvrEagle23> (a.k.a. my afternoon project)
<meatballhat> dergringo: correct  ... not a blog
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: excellent
<meatballhat> okay .... so for the PHP slingers who are present ...  is Drupal the CMS of choice?
* beuno hides
<SlvrEagle23> Linux User magazine gave it the highest rating of all evaluated CMSes :D
<dergringo> if we use wordpress there will be a lot of hacking work to change the whole stuff to something that it hasn't been tought for
* meatballhat +1 for a vote
* meatballhat votes None
<SlvrEagle23> if None means Django, no :P
* dergringo votes dupral
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23:   ;-)
<boredandblogging> who is responsible for doing the backend?
<meatballhat> boredandblogging: looks like it's going to be SlvrEagle23 and dergringo (and those who couldn't make it)
<boredandblogging> in that case if they like drupal
* meatballhat just wanted to see some +1's in the channel   :P
<SlvrEagle23> oh
<SlvrEagle23> $vote++;
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: what's yer launchpad username?  I'll add you to the team
<SlvrEagle23> ...my what?
<SlvrEagle23> Launchpad?
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: are you registered on Launchpad?
<SlvrEagle23> well no
<troy_s> meatballhat: Thanks for the headsup
<meatballhat> :D
<meatballhat> troy_s: sarcasm taken
<SlvrEagle23> but I'll go do that right now
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: excellent
<SlvrEagle23> is this a free CVS-style repo thing?
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: it's a lot huuuuger than that
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: er .... it's about a lot more than just repo'ing
<beuno> meatballhat: I think we should separate the repo so it isn't that big...    a repo JUST for DIY....
<meatballhat> beuno: done  :)
<meatballhat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-diy-marketing    <-- look under 'Code'
<beuno> meatballhat: you rock   :D
<meatballhat> Bazaar is our friend
<beuno> yes he is...
<SlvrEagle23> Bazaar...hrm
* jenda peeks in and pretends he hasn't
<meatballhat> okie doke, so I'll touch base with SlvrEagle23 and dergringo about access to our dev server (via email)
<meatballhat> jenda: we're going Drupal!  :D
* beuno pretends he didn0t see jenda
<jenda> I'm sorry, I have to study :(
<SlvrEagle23> meatballhat: My username is SlvrEagle23 on Launchpad now :D
<jenda> meatballhat: that's good :)
<meatballhat> on to the branding aspect...
<SlvrEagle23> oh and heya Jenda
<jenda> yo
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: yer in!  ;-)
<meatballhat> okay ... DIY Marketing branding:
<SlvrEagle23> I noticed, that was fast :D
<meatballhat> troy_s:  has been helping me with that -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/DesignSpec
<meatballhat> I suck and I've made no progress in a few weeks, but now things have changed a TON at my workplace, so I'm back on the DIY wagon
<troy_s> meatballhat: Time to maybe show some design attempts?
<meatballhat> troy_s: perhaps  :)  ....    I'm embarrassed by my lack of progress, so I'd prefer not  :(
<SlvrEagle23> heh, well I'm a designer too if you guys want help there :P
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: we'll need an ally behind the PHP, don't worry ;-)
<SlvrEagle23> I know the old "you're either one or the other" thing but I had a designer mother and developer father so...been doing both side-by-side for years ;)
* dergringo stays in the backend :)
<meatballhat> palette balance example:  http://meatballhat.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/palette_var07.png
<meatballhat> something like a logo: http://meatballhat.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/diy_logo06.png
<troy_s> meatballhat: it wfm.
<troy_s> the palette.
<SlvrEagle23> so what's the story on the non-Ubuntu theme thing?
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: in short:  it's weak
* meatballhat runs
<SlvrEagle23> what is...the story?
<SlvrEagle23> or the Ubuntu theme?
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: the Ubuntu theme is strong
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: it belongs to Ubuntu
<juliux> hi
<juliux> jenda, ping
<meatballhat> I rant plenty on the /DesignSpec subpage
<meatballhat> juliux: howdy! :)
<juliux> hi meatballhat 
<SlvrEagle23> hmm meatballhat, you use Launchpad.net as an example of something that doesn't look like an Ubuntu thing...but that *isn't* an Ubuntu thing is it?
<troy_s> meatballhat: On a side note, the ubuntu font looks like shat in every regard.  It is a plague on 'design', if there is such a thing.
<meatballhat> troy_s: agreed ... the Comic Sans of the FOSS world
<troy_s> meatballhat: Still a believer that if it isn't a ubnt letter, it needs to be expunged.
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: Launchpad is a product of Canonical, Ltd.
<SlvrEagle23> oh
<jenda> juliux: pong
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: and Ubuntu is one of the largest (?) projects being managed on Launchpad
<SlvrEagle23> Ohhh
<SlvrEagle23> They actually manage all of Ubuntu itself on here eh?
<SlvrEagle23> nice
<jenda> meatballhat: be careful with logoisation - we shouldn't have too strong a brand of our own, methinks :)
<juliux> jenda, anything new about the poster file?
<troy_s> jenda: Did you get in touch with Hanzo?
<jenda> juliux: I thought I pasted it to you... just a sec
<jenda> troy_s: yep
<troy_s> jenda: Was he into a v2?
<jenda> troy_s: he'll be happy to do it, once things cool down a bit (on both his side and mine)
<meatballhat> jenda: never you worry about the branding ;-)  I told you I'd make you proud
<jenda> meatballhat: ok 
<jenda> meatballhat: just lump, don't split ;)
<jenda> juliux: see email
<troy_s> jenda: lump don't split?
<jenda> troy_s: it's meatballhat's slogan ;)
<meatballhat> okay, so SlvrEagle23 and dergringo, can you both shoot me an email? --> daniel.buch@gmail.com
<SlvrEagle23> anything in particular you want in it?
<jenda> troy_s: about not splintering effort
* jenda gotta run off again
<meatballhat> jenda, troy_s: it's stolen from the Anthropology dept. I grad'd from ;-)
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<troy_s> meatballhat: I would think gutting that palette down to 3 or 4 primaries...  The composition mock works well.
<jenda> juliux: any new books? I ordered 3 more tiny ones, and when those come, I'll come pick it all up.
<meatballhat> SlvrEagle23: just your email addy  :)    I'll get you the dev server access stuff
<jenda> juliux: the last three are for myself - law stuffs ;)
<SlvrEagle23> ah alright
* jenda runs off
<juliux> jenda, i get a card from the post office that there is something for me, i will check it tommorrow
<jenda> cool
<jenda> thx 
<juliux> jenda, and i have to go to the custom :(
<meatballhat> troy_s: that's what I'm hoping will come across with the work I'm doing
<troy_s> meatballhat: You are also going to need to draft someone to actually start evolving the ideas into output... maybe SlvrEagle23 could help you with that.
<meatballhat> troy_s, SlvrEagle23:  sounds like a plan
<jenda> juliux: is that far away? damn them, it's just a book :(
<troy_s> meatballhat: A .pdf flyer spoof could be quite hilarious.
<SlvrEagle23> heh
<troy_s> jenda: How come you appear to be chattering with ghosts?
<juliux> jenda, it is 1,5h via public transport 30min by car
<dergringo> meatballhat: ok mail is out
<jenda> troy_s: sorry :)
<troy_s> jenda: What book?
<meatballhat> dergringo, SlvrEagle23:  I'll get you the server access info
<jenda> troy_s: it's stuff I ordered on julius' address and I'll go pick up in a few weeks
<troy_s> meatballhat: And doing something that is rather 'daring' as in spoofing -- you _really_ need your guys to be on the same page.
<troy_s> jenda: Aw no interesting books just law crud?
<jenda> troy_s: in fact, organic chemistry crud - just 3 are law stuff, and those are damn interesting :)
<troy_s> jenda: If your head is in a jar perhaps.  :P
* jenda really has to run off, study his failed sociology exam ;)
<jenda> bah!
<jenda> 
<troy_s> phreak
* meatballhat runs away, too ...  back to them there housework
<troy_s> outs
<dergringo> hmmm
<dergringo> What's going on?
<dergringo> :D
<beuno> dergringo: seems the meeting just ended
<SlvrEagle23> that was fast
<dergringo> uhm
<dergringo> okay :)
<SlvrEagle23> well, an hour
<SlvrEagle23> but...yeah
<SlvrEagle23> seems to have flown by
<dergringo> how is that code access going? ftp? bzr? svn? cvs?
<SlvrEagle23> I'm going to have to figure out bzr to snag all this stuff
<beuno> SlvrEagle23: it's pretty easy, but if you need help, just ping me
<SlvrEagle23> yeah, it doesn't seem to have quite the same Windows support as SVN
<dergringo> yeah there seems to be an eclipse plugin
<beuno> dergringo: the eclipse plugin is still in alpha
<dergringo> beuno: yes I've just seen it
<dergringo> I'll stick to commandline while waiting for a stable eclipse plugin
<beuno> dergringo: I recommend you do  :D
<dergringo> okay
<dergringo> :)
<dergringo> Well I'm hungry :) Bye bye
<beuno> cua dergringo
<beuno> *cya
<Burgundavia> beuno: you alive?
<beuno> Burgundavia! yeah, hey
<Burgundavia> beuno: shall we finish up the UWN tonight and get it out?
<beuno> Burgundavia: was looking throught right now
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> there are a few little things I want to add, but I am about to head out shopping with the gf
<beuno> Burgundavia: ok, great, I'll wait for you to come back then, won't release
<Burgundavia> that works
<Burgundavia> did you get the password to the mailing lsit?
* beuno notices he didn't change the topic for the last UWN
<beuno> Burgundavia: nope, did you send it?
<beuno> err
<beuno> *when
<Burgundavia> just wondered how you got 40 throuht
<beuno> Burgundavia: I didn't maybe Cody did?
<Burgundavia> probably
<Burgundavia> let me send you the password at any rate
<beuno> who else has the password?
<Burgundavia> dumb for you not to have it
<Burgundavia> just myself and cody
<beuno> Burgundavia: that would be great  :D
<beuno> I'd also like to see what the process is to be able to post the "The Fridge", to able to complete the UWN release entirely
<Burgundavia> the fridge requires a fridge editor
<Burgundavia> which is basically me
<Burgundavia> you can send to the fridge-devel mailing list
<beuno> send a request to be added as an editor?
<beuno> or the actual news?
<Burgundavia> either
<Burgundavia> I don't see any issues with adding you as an editor
<beuno> great, I'll send a request then :D
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> how's the CC role?
<Burgundavia> pretty quiet
<Burgundavia> there is nothing going explody
<beuno> I'm glad nothing is   :D
<boredandblogging> ok, I think I've added everything I can to the UWN
<Vorian> hey boredandblogging 
<boredandblogging> hey Vorian
<Vorian> you forgot to mention that AX needs some respect
* Vorian ducks
<boredandblogging> lol, yeah, I left out the arnieboy drama
<Vorian> good idea
<boredandblogging> didn't think people need to know about forum drama
<Vorian> well, that part was very unique
<boredandblogging> haha, yes it was
<Vorian> and
<Vorian> never mind
<boredandblogging> oh come on
<beuno> Burgundavia: did you get a chance to talk to Carlos about the rosetta stats in UDS?
<Burgundavia> agh, sorry, I completely forgot\
<Burgundavia> he was there, too
<beuno> that would explain why it I didn't see any changes, np
<beuno> I'll try and nag him directly
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I ended up being crazy busy with a lot of things
<beuno> Burgundavia, while I've got you here, did you get a chance to check out the ideas I had to add to the UWN?
<Burgundavia> they look good
<beuno> they're not big changes, just wanted to make sure it didn't overlap too much
<Burgundavia> you saw the stuff about coordinating things like interviews?
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap, sounds great, we might even be able to use some parts from an interview used in, let's say FullCircle, in UWN
<beuno> also, the UWN has been lacking the Team/Spec of the weak section a lot, I'm going to start paying more attention to that specifically
<Burgundavia> and behindubuntu
<Burgundavia> I think for that stuff, we need to seek out people
<Burgundavia> anyway, off
<Burgundavia> back in a few hours
<beuno> right, have fun shopping
<beuno> ba bye
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-13
<loren> I have an interesting question.... I'm a long time member of North Orange County Computer Club (I think we're currently the oldest US computer club still in existance) in Orange, CA... I've been asked to present on Linux at the next meeting. As the audience is mostly end-users, I think presenting on Ubuntu is the obvious choice, but my personal expertice is honestly server-side web-development... Would Ubuntu want to send
<juliux> loren, your message is broken after " Would Ubuntu want to sen"
<loren> repeating from #ubuntu-locoteams: Would Ubuntu want to send a representative to speak on Ubuntu instead?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-14
<gads_4> Hi all. I was wondering if anyone knows about a website, presentation, or other resources to use in a presentation to introduce Ubuntu to XP users (45 min presentation). Or any suggestions on how to best introduce them to Ubuntu.
<pimanx> gads_4, perhaps you can find something useful here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Resources
<gads_4> pimanx: Thanks for those links. I'll check them out.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-15
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, hope you are well, i have a small problem, i forgot to change some euros to czk
<jenda> aha
<jenda> you're in Prague now? :)
<juliux> not yet
<juliux> i will come on sunday
<juliux> can i change some money at the airport?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> or downtown at banks
<juliux> i need some money for the taxi;9
<jenda> you said you don't have a credit/debit card right?
<jenda> hehe, right
<jenda> I'm quite sure there's an exchange at the airport
<juliux> i only have a ec card
<juliux> european cash card
<jenda> ah, right, that thing which I know nothing about ;)
<juliux> heh
<juliux> in the past i could pay with this card at tescos in cz;9
<jenda> really? Well then you prolly still can.
<juliux> ok
<juliux> but can i pay the taxi with this card?
<juliux> jenda, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurocheque that is the ec card;)
<juliux> it is a debit card but not a credit card;)
<juliux> jenda, is there anything i should bring with me for you from germany?
<jenda> aha
<jenda> well, most ATMs will let you collect cash on debit cards, methinks
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: you paying a visit is good enough :)
<juliux> jenda, i am not paying;)
<jenda> :D
<jenda> That's not what I meant :)
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> "Petr Tomes" will attend the UDS
<jenda> he's a very troublesome "community member" :)
<jenda> I hope I won't meet him.
<juliux> i hope you will be also there;)
<jenda> juliux: I'll pop up a few times :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> juliux: unfortunately, teh printer seems to have chickened out on me _again_.
<juliux> that means?
<jenda> I wish I had more time to pester the guy about my orders, but I don't.
<jenda> well, it means I haven't spoken to him for a long time, and that probably means the stickers aren't made yet.
<jenda> The deals are probably not too lucrative for him, so he pays attention to other things unless you totally bother him all the time :)
<juliux> ok
<juliux> we have some stickers left so we can wait;)
<juliux> jenda, one more thing, what kind of ac adapter i need from euro to cz?
<jenda> erm
<jenda> not sure what 'euro' is, but I believe CZ uses the same as most of Europe (save switzerland and GB)
<juliux> ok
<jenda> ah, good that you still have some left
<juliux> i think around 400
<jenda> cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-16
<juliux> morning
<Halliweel> sera
<der-captain> hello everybody
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-17
<Ekushey> hi guys
<Ekushey> anybody is here?
<Flannel> Anyone know why mythbuntu isn't listed on ubuntu.com?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-17
<monsieurledan> hi
<monsieurledan> Does anyone have a ubuntu one logo they could send me for an article?
<elky> monsieurledan, the distro community has nothing to do with the canonical service.
<pep> this proves some statements...
<pep> monsieurledan: ubuntu one is not linked or coded by the same people that code ubuntu
<monsieurledan> yay
<monsieurledan> I've been linked to this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/26580477/u1-192-192.png
<monsieurledan> which I've combined with the words Ubuntu One from the actual site
<monsieurledan> looks quite good actually
<pep> I would say that's correct
<elky> you might want to check with Canonical and it's branding people.
<pep> https://ubuntuone.com/
<pep> look at the favicon
<elky> i'm not sure.
<monsieurledan> it's the same icon you get in the system tray
<monsieurledan> it'd be cool if someone actually replicated the spinning motion with an animated gif or something
<elky> you should still check with Canonical.
<monsieurledan> you're probably right, I've just submitted the article though :S
<elky> then you're a fool.
<pep> :)
<monsieurledan> I've emailed Canonical PR
<monsieurledan> elky: is there a channel that has Canonical employees present?
<elky> most channels will have a canonical employee present. i have no idea which have canonical employees that work on the cloud service.
<elky> apparently there's a channel #ubuntuone
<monsieurledan> I just asked there, thanks
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue142
<linuxcrypt> johnc4510: Awesome, great work!
<johnc4510> linuxcrypt: you bet :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-17
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue193
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-20
<echowarp> Did anyone in here make a mockup for spreadubuntu? I saw a really nice one a while ago, but I can't find it.
<akgraner> echowarp, mock up?  here is the spreadubuntu site - http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/  as it is right now...
<echowarp> No. I was going to work on the redo of the theme to match the new ubuntu branding. I was working on it for a while but school got in the way. Someone from the marketing community showed me a really nice looking mockup of what it could look like.
<akgraner> ahh 
<akgraner> hmmm nope I haven't see that one... sorry :-(
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-21
<Flannel> echowarp: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/ has some mockups, I've seen the ones you're referencing though.  I might have them somewhere (or I might have looked for them and found dead links)
<echowarp> They were made within the last couple months, so that link doesn't have them
<Flannel> Hmm, those Pierre ones weren't made in the last couple of months
<Flannel> echowarp: Do they look like this?
<Flannel> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2292/mockup6yq9.png http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/692/mockup3ok0.png http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3948/mockup5ax5.png
<echowarp> nope
<echowarp> it looks like the new ubuntu branding
<echowarp> i think these WERE them
<echowarp> http://freezedriedwater.com/media/homepage_mockup1-PierreVorhagen.png
<echowarp> http://freezedriedwater.com/media/homepage_mockup2-PierreVorhagen.png
<echowarp> looked very similar to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=homepage.png
<davidsmith> KRY is currently trading around $0.46 per share and has a 10 - day average of 1,750,000 shares traded per day. http://canadapicks.info
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-23
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue194
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-16
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAdverts
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-21
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-05-12
<zawia701> hello no one here ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-05-21
<DjianR> hi!
